# I would like input on stocking my tank.



## mike88 (Apr 30, 2012)

I started a 50 gal saltwater tank a little over a month ago and am now ready to start adding some critters. I would like your input on compatability and order in which these fish should go in to keep some from becoming to aggresive towards fish added later. 

The setup includes 50 gal aquarium, penguin 200 filter, seaclone 100 protein skimmer, marineland 600 circulation pump and coralife 10,000k t5 lamp. Water parameters are as follows, temp 78, sg 1.023, nitrate nitrites and ammonia all 0 ppm. In the tank is 40 lbs of dry rock, 15 lbs of live rock, and a 2 in bed of live sand.

I do intent to add coral at some point down the road so it is important to me that all species be compatible with coral.

so all that being said this is what im thinking about adding in this order.

1. 3 emerald crabs
2. 5 turbo snails
3. 3 yellow tail damsels
4. 1 bubble tip anenome
5. 2 oscelaris clownfish
6. 2 pj cardinal
7. 1 bicolor dotiback
8. 1 lemonpeel angel
9. 1 flame angel

any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

Damsels and dotibacks get pretty territorial and could potentially harm your other tank mates but if you add them last, they might be less aggressive but no promises. Also I feel like two angels might cause some problems in a tank that size but I'm sure the experts here on fish forums will chime in soon haha


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'd hold of on the anemone. They're one of the most delicate animals that you cn buy for your tank, so I wouldn't add one until you're tank has been runnng stably for at least eight months. 

Also, the two angels will most likely not work, and if they don't you can almost be sure one of them will end up dead; not a good thing.

Finally, the damsels might have bright colors, but they bully themselves as well as everything else. A friend of mine just had to tear down they're 125 gallon tank because a damsel was picking on his naso tang. Yeah, that aggressive. 

Otherwise, the list sounds great! Don't add fish to quickly, and if possible, quarantine all of them. Good luck!


----------



## mike88 (Apr 30, 2012)

I appreciate the advice, I have been told by a lfs employee (who i know personally and trust) that the yellow tail damsels are less aggressive that other variities. He said if you are going to try to keep damsels in a communitiy tank stick with only yellow tails. But I am ok with pulling the damsels. The flame angel is a must for me so I need a recomendation for a bright yellow fish that will take the place of the lemonpeel and be compatible with the flame. Any suggestions?


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Midas blenny all the way!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, Midas is good. 
Your lfs guy is crazy. Yellowtails are simply not an option. Trust us. 
No anemones until your reef is stable.


----------



## mike88 (Apr 30, 2012)

OK Damsels are off the list. Looked at the midas it looks good to me! And the anenome will wait. Another question- salt you said wait until the reef is established. I didnt plan on adding corals until the tank is approxiamtely a year old. Would adding the anenome around 8 months before corals be an unwise decision?

As it sits right now I added 3 emerald crabs, 3 scarlet hermit crabs, and 5 turbo snails.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, very unwise.


----------

